# Lamb Loin Chops, got no idea what I am doing



## petehalsted (Aug 11, 2018)

OK, I confess, I ain't a fan of lamb, I don't eat it or cook it.

But one of our son's requested that I do this Lamb Loin Chops for him, that was the end of the request. No alchol, so any type of wine sauce, braise, etc. is out.

So what do the experts say
Low and Slow
Hot and Fast
Reverse Sear
Boil (ok I know that one isn't right at least)

I am guess some type of Simon and Garfunkel rub would be appropriate?

So what do you lamb experts go for me? Don't worry, I got some boneless beef ribs going in the smoke for "daddy"!


----------



## oddegan (Aug 11, 2018)

I like to marinate and/or mop with a good balsamic and olive oil. Smoke and reverse sear being careful to not over cook. 135 I.T. it carries over to 140 or so which is where my wife likes it.


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks Jared, sounds simple enough, and I have experience reverse searing big ribeyes.

I am guessing with these little jewels I need to pull them around 120-125, so I can hit 135 on the sear. Also guessing whole process should be likely be under 2 hours or maybe 1 1/2?


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 11, 2018)

I haven't made lamb at home. When I've had lamb chops at restaurants, they seemed to be prepared well but they have their own unique flavor which I do not prefer. They're sort of gamey, but not as much as some preparations of deer meat can be, if that makes sense. They're prepared like steak and you choose your level of doneness, just like steak, keeping in mind it'll cook faster since it's even smaller. I get them medium and they're good (for lamb chops). 

I don't particularly like balsamic vinegar, but I can see how a marinade in something with a strong flavor like that would help with the gaminess, unless you like that unique flavor. In the few restaurants where I've tried lamb chops, I'm convinced they only did a light seasoning or just S&P, before grilling like a steak.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 11, 2018)

I do them _'Very Hot and Very Fast'_ on a screaming hot grill.
They're so small that just as you can start to get a good sear they're done.
I love lamb chops, especially Frenched racks, they look and taste so good.


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 11, 2018)

Dang it Chile, now you went and got me all confused, 

I played with my new All-Star using the full width firebox in its "grill" mode last night to do some burgers for everyone, and man I love it, I don't do lots of grilling, but with a load of lump in the firebox I was able to put some pretty fine grills marks on 8 full size burgers at a time, and was able to kill any flair ups by closing the fire box lid, I did get hamburger steam/smoke all over the stuff I forgot I had stored in the smoke box, but that's another story for the bonehead files.

might have to do the beef ribs until they are done, then while they are resting switch over to grill mode and do the lamb, or follow Jared's method and put them in the smoker when the beef ribs are close and then sear them. 

I am sure I will try one of them, but the few times I have tried Lamb, I am with Kris, just to "gamey" for me.


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 13, 2018)

Lamb came out "ok", I definitely could have done better. But long sad story full of excuses why I didn't. 

1. Came down with a case of Cellulitis in my right leg Thursday night that has me gimping pretty bad.
2. Got a late start on the first have my my smoke (see #1), and didn't get the Boneless Beef Ribs on until after 4pm.
3. Found out the Boneless Beef Ribs were really just a Chucky in disguise and had my spirit broken from the start. 
4. Son worked a double and wasn't getting in until 11:30PM, that sort of worked to my advantage (see #2)
5. Smoker is in an area with no external lights.

I ended up picking up a bottle of Ken's Balsamic Vinaigrette, to use an marinade, my Balsamic, etc. is at the RV 1 1/2 hours from MIL, and didn't want to buy ingredients that no one here would use. I added some of my SLPOG (SPOG with half the pepper coming from Lemon Pepper), Rosemary, and a touch of Dill. Into the fridge they went.

The good parts
1. "Beef Ribs" were close to "done" just about the when it was time to get the Lamb going.
2. I am loving the All-Stars ability to Grill and Smoke, I used a couple of pair of pliers, to pull the maze plate out of the fire box, spread the remaining coals out, added a couple of scoops of Lump and a couple of hunks of Cherry on top of the coals, put the grill grate on and let everything get lit and going.
3. The really cool part is with the way the All-Star is made, I was able to close down the damper between the firebox and the smoke box, and let the ribs coast at 180-200, while I had rip roaring fire going in the firebox. In hindsight I should have keep the damper open a bit more and keep the ribs in the 250 range, but it was after 11PM, my leg hurt like the dickens, and I wasn't thinking clearly. But this post is about the Lamb anyway.
4. Lamb came in the house 5 minutes after our son got home.

The bad parts
1. I over estimated how much lump I need to add, and rushed it a bit and should have let the fire burn down a bit, but I wanted to have it done when he got home. 
2. Note to self: Get longer and better tongs. My short tongs with silicone tips, wanted to slip off the chops instead of picking them up cleanly. The chops and my knuckles were both cooked to Medium Rare. (See #1)
3. Most of the pieces got over charred a touch on the outside (inside was fine), I think the combination of my Rip Roaring fire (See #1) and the marinated didn't mix well. 

Sorry no plated shot, almost wasn't any finished shots at all, I forgot to get them, I went back in the kitchen 10 minutes later and half the chops were missing, I shooed him away from the pan long enough to get this quick shot. The RISK I take for you people LOL

BTW, I tried a bite, it was "ok" but still just to gamey for me, I guess its official I ain't a Lamb person. No big deal, I ain't a salmon person either, and the family loves my smoked salmon, so I will get the lamb perfect eventually.

Did I mention the rip roaring fire?






	

		
			
		

		
	
  The shot I risked bodily injury for. I swear the pan was full a few minutes before.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 13, 2018)

Pete, sucks about the pain/cellulitis, uuugh!
You deserve a medal for getting that pic.
And those chops look good to me.

I love lamb and mutton.

Again, a *Like! *


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 13, 2018)

Thank Chile, 
It was a scary deal, Thursday night I suddenly had uncontrollable shakes and sweats and my leg felt like it was going to split from the inside out. We were really scared I had a DVT (had 1 10 years ago) and had passed a clot, but luckily the Ultrasound came up clean, and Dr. best guess is I had spent 12 hours at my desk that day and the Cellulitis had set in during that time and some toxins had pooled in my leg and flooded my body when I finally stood up.

Once Clot, Stroke and Heart attack were eliminated I was much happier. Still got to get the infection under control before it turns into something worst but I think I am on the mend now, heading to Dr shortly to see what they say, pain has been much better since midday yesterday.

As for the Lamb, I just can't get over the "Gamey" part, I think its because we raised goats when I was a kid, and although no wear near as gamey it activates those old memory brain cells and send me back charred piece of Gamey Goat my dad made me eat.

I will make it again for the Son, Mrs also likes lamb, which surprises me, she rejects most things with flavor LOL. Next time I might try a rack instead.


----------



## oddegan (Aug 13, 2018)

Not a clot, stroke or a heart attack? Gotta get back to the grill. Way to power through it Pete! You're an animal! Q looks great to me.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 13, 2018)

Sorry you had such trouble. I'm glad it wasn't more serious, but I hope that cellulitis clears out soon too. I've heard for your circulation and such you're supposed to get up and move some, as much as once an hour, if you're doing something where you have to sit a lot. 

Those chops look good! You dealt with an obstacle course to make that meal! It's great that everybody liked it. I think some char would add to the flavor, or make it more edible in my case since I don't prefer lamb...lol. Lamb chops are a little deceptive, you know, because they look and smell good...ha, ha... until you start eating it and just can't get over that unique flavor. I haven't tried a whole rack. They look fun. I fear that without the ability to brown the outsides of each chop, you might be forced to taste the lamb even more. You'll have to let us know if you make them.

I came from a deer hunting family. I've had good and bad venison in different places. When it's bad, it's awful...lol... super gamey. I wonder if lamb is similar and depends on the cut and the method of preparation. I've only ever had the lamb chops and don't see other cuts, beside the rack, for sale around here. Maybe there's some recipe for lamb chops that takes that flavor out. I do love gyros though, which I always thought were made of ground lamb. Recently learned they're often made with more ground beef than lamb in the US, so who knows?

Funny, I do not like the flavor of salmon either! Yuck! Lol! Everybody has been so into salmon for a while now...it's been all over the tv... so good for you... I've tried to like it, but nope. It's just not happening.


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 13, 2018)

Kris, Sounds like we have similar taste. I always say I like my meat to be meat and fish to be fish. Salmon seems to be confused about what it is. Not quite a meat profile, but not a fish profile either.

I also love Gyros! Alton Brown's Gyro meat recipe is 100% ground lamb, but I have seen many recipes where it is a combination


----------



## pabeef (Aug 16, 2018)

I hope you are feeling better and things are going well for you. My family raises lamb /sheep and the one way you might have better results with the lamb is to go to the butcher and see if they have any local lamb . The Australian lamb has a different flavor because most of the time it is grass fed. Another thing to try for a marinade is Kraft Italian salad dressing , my go to for a marinade on the gamey flavored meats . I do not brine my lamb I just use SPOG WITH rosemary  and whatever I grab from the cupboard.  
PABEEF


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 16, 2018)

Takes PABEEF, I am feeling much better, going to be a while before the infection is completely cleared, but its going the right direction at least!

No that you mention it, I don't know that I have ever had Lamb other than Australian, the only other times I tried it was during a trip to Australia, and I am sure they were feeding me Australian Lamb :-)

Not a big deal to me, I don't have to like something to cook it for others, and Son seems to enjoy it fine, but I will mention your info to him and see what he wants to do next time. My seasoning was pretty close to yours, I did Ken's Balsamic Vinaigrette, SLPOG (SPOG with half pepper from Lemon Pepper), Rosemary, and a touch of dill. I will give Italian a shot next time, but I would think the Balsamic Vinaigrette would be stronger than Italian.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 17, 2018)

Just saw a Thai chef on Triple D that marinated lamb chops in coffee to cut back the gaminess.


----------



## Troy1436 (Sep 26, 2018)

Lamb chops definitely hot and fast there's no other way to do it. I just started cooking them 2 weeks ago just had it for the 4th time. All the supermarkets have Australian lamb but if you find usa lamb Walmart it's not as gamey fat taste better. I haven't done fresh herbs  yet. For two lamb chops half red vinegar and cider vinegar 4 tablespoons 2 tablespoons olive oil a teaspoon black pepper and three tablespoons of McCormick greek seasoning. I'll let it sit in the refrigerator for a couple hours that's it grill it or pan fry. It's my new favorite meat  super tender.


----------



## ab canuck (Sep 26, 2018)

Well chops turned out, Tough on you for your condition. We do enjoy lamb but have yet to do chops in the smoker, done a couple boneless legs this summer turned out great not gamey at all. It was New Zealand lamb though. Like for me.


----------

